# Деформирующий унковертебральный спондиллез



## Алюня (11 Дек 2009)

Добрый день!
Месяц назад в течение недели головокружение вечером, голову невозможно поднять. Длительность 10-30 сек. После курса массажа с элементами мануальной терапии и месячного приема винпотропила и бетасерка головокружения нет, но боли в области шеи остались. Периодически ощущение-голову  "ведет".
*Заключение невролога*: вертебробазилярная недостаточность.

*УЗДГ* сонных и позвоночных артерий (кратко):
Позвоночные артерии S-образно извиты, скорость кровотока в сонных артериях нормаотная, в позвоночных незначительно снижена в пределах нормы.

*Рентгенограмма* (не умею отправлять рентгеновские снимки в электронном виде):
Искривление в позвоночнике нет. По протяженнию в позвоночнике виден грубый субхондральный склероз в С4-С5, С5-С6. Высота дисков в этих сегментах значительно снижена. По прердним и задним краям замыкательных пластин видны массовые остеофиты с воволечением из как в переднюю, так и в заднюю продольные связки. Межпозвонковые отверстия(проекция суставов Лушка) перекурыты. В С6-С7 описанные изменения выражены в меньшей степени.
*Заключение: *Деформирующий унковертебральный спондиллез.

Скажите, пожалуйста, еще что-то можно сделать? Я живу в Москве. Вы улучшаете такие диагнозы?
Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Дек 2009)

Конечно, еще не поздно! На форуме много врачей из Москвы. Запишитесь к кому-нибудь из них на прием, Вас осмотрят и помогут.


----------



## nuwa (11 Дек 2009)

Алюня написал(а):


> Скажите, пожалуйста, еще что-то можно сделать? Я живу в Москве. Вы улучшаете такие диагнозы?
> Спасибо.


Что касается размещения снимков на сайте, то вот тема https://www.medhouse.ru/forum20/thread387.html , она поможет Вам.

Наша клиника занимается лечением в том числе и этих заболеваний позвоночника. К тому же первая консультация в *Клинике А.И.Бобыря * у всех специалистов до 30 декабря бесплатна.

Возьмите с собой данные имеющихся у Вас обследований, больше ничего дополнительно делать пока не надо. Во время осмотра, наш специалист, если это будет необходимо, скажет Вам нужно ли и какое дополнительное обследование.

Приходите, мы будем рады Вам помочь!


----------

